# Look what I did...!!!



## aly888

https://i1153.photobucket.com/albums/p507/hotpics2012/C6C9333A-EB1F-420C-8749-AA0FB1861B7B-4325-000003DB32FB35E0.jpg

Yep!!! Was an amazing day, apart from the crappy weather and minor drama caused by my SIL (who wasn't even there). But neither of those were enough to taint the day even marginally :happydance:

I AM Mrs K!!!!! :wohoo::wohoo::happydance::happydance::happydance::wohoo::wohoo:

Some pictures...

My snapchat pic to my bridesmaids the night before :lol:

https://i1153.photobucket.com/albums/p507/hotpics2012/446BF35B-F29F-4551-8134-65F6BBD22980-4325-000003DAD219DDB7.jpg

Madam sleeping in on the one day I was relying on her to have me up early:

https://i1153.photobucket.com/albums/p507/hotpics2012/D24B3828-713B-441E-B08C-391A19AC1327-4325-000003DADE0C0D09.jpg

Getting ready...

https://i1153.photobucket.com/albums/p507/hotpics2012/6F88D8FD-90DE-4F56-8016-E5D9FE09AE1F-4325-000003DAF22144B2.jpg

https://i1153.photobucket.com/albums/p507/hotpics2012/9D0F135A-5643-4DBD-8A4D-FDAC56FF80E4-4325-000003DB029C1060.jpg

Married!!!!

https://i1153.photobucket.com/albums/p507/hotpics2012/C6C9333A-EB1F-420C-8749-AA0FB1861B7B-4325-000003DB32FB35E0.jpg

Me and my bridesmaids after the ceremony:

https://i1153.photobucket.com/albums/p507/hotpics2012/7C506091-D841-4D3D-835A-57E75233CAE1-4325-000003DB3D2070D5.jpg

Mr and Mrs:

https://i1153.photobucket.com/albums/p507/hotpics2012/D342AE9F-B73B-459E-A1E1-81151845FA8D-4325-000003DB79E75052.jpg

The AMAZING cake made by my stepmum (who isn't a cake maker!!)

https://i1153.photobucket.com/albums/p507/hotpics2012/2EAF31E9-98BF-401D-9819-E1E00EBCAFD4-4325-000003DB51CBBD55.jpg

And me and my girls dancing to 5ive, after an outfit change!! My dress was killer after scoffing carbs when I haven't eaten them for 4 weeks :lol:

https://i1153.photobucket.com/albums/p507/hotpics2012/8517ED35-2FD3-45B5-8E25-2DA9EDD60BE5-4325-000003DB70DF3662.jpg

https://i1153.photobucket.com/albums/p507/hotpics2012/784267C6-9017-470D-8AAC-D3E483C1B10D-4325-000003DB6AB26F79.jpg

Sorry for the blatant picture overload :lol:

:cloud9:


----------



## aly888

And annoyingly I didn't get any pictures of the venue all decorated up :hissy: Or even the wedding stationary I did or the favours that my bridesmaids sat and put together for me until 10pm the night before!! But on a positive note, one of my friends husbands is doing a bridal magazine and wants our wedding to feature because of how handmade it was :happydance:


----------



## Natasha2605

You look absolutely stunning. Congratulations!


----------



## katherinegrey

You look beautiful, big congratulations!


----------



## Jemma_x

Congratulations, saw the pics on fb. You look beautiful


----------



## xemmax

Ohhhh huge congratulations lovely! You kook absolutely stunning, so glad your day turned out as perfect as planned! Is it sinking in yet that you're now a Mrs?


----------



## aly888

Thank you everyone :)



xemmax said:


> Ohhhh huge congratulations lovely! You kook absolutely stunning, so glad your day turned out as perfect as planned! Is it sinking in yet that you're now a Mrs?

Not yet, no :lol: We just sat and opened all our cards and it was strange opening things addressed to Mr & Mrs K :lol: But I definitely like it. And I definitely like having the same name as LO


----------



## emyandpotato

Whaaat Aly I totally had it in my head you were getting married in about 6 months?! But massive massive congrats! You look absolutely stunning, and so skinny! I didn't expect you to look like that, don't know why. Love the dress, too. Shame about the venue photos, do your guests have any? Did the photographer not do them as standard? More photos soon please!


----------



## laura&faith

Aww wow absolutely stunning xxx


----------



## aly888

emyandpotato said:


> Whaaat Aly I totally had it in my head you were getting married in about 6 months?! But massive massive congrats! You look absolutely stunning, and so skinny! I didn't expect you to look like that, don't know why. Love the dress, too. Shame about the venue photos, do your guests have any? Did the photographer not do them as standard? More photos soon please!

Ahah really? Is that because I seemed so unorganised? Lol. And thank you. 
There are a few photos up on Facebook that show the venue but not actual pictures of it. I'm sure the photographer got some though. I can not wait to see the prof pics :happydance:


----------



## aly888

A couple of pics that sort of show the venue from inside...

https://i1153.photobucket.com/albums/p507/hotpics2012/C255FEB1-1399-43B5-A0B3-0DF4FEEF2FB8-4924-000004B9DB55C5C2.jpg

https://i1153.photobucket.com/albums/p507/hotpics2012/877AE885-78FF-4AB3-9C98-86B4AEF72DE5-4924-000004B9D55A542B.jpg


----------



## emyandpotato

Oh it looks lovely! Love the ceiling and wooden bar and the lighting especially.


----------



## Zebra2023

Congratulations :happydance: you look lovely, glad you had a lovely day :)


----------



## Leesy

How beautiful! Congrats to you! Any pics of mil? lol


----------



## kmbabycrazy

It all looks beautiful, and you look stunning!!! Congratulations xx


----------



## aly888

Leesy said:


> How beautiful! Congrats to you! Any pics of mil? lol

:haha::haha: not on my camera roll there isn't. Haha


----------



## Lauren25

Ohh you are so secretive :haha:

I KNEW you were getting married in May and I was really starting to think I was loosing the plot cause May was coming to an end haha!

You look amazing and it sounds like you had a great day!

Can't wait to see some more picture :)


----------



## aly888

:rofl: sorry! 
I feel sad to be leaving this section :nope: 

It was a fab day (fab weekend actually!), and thank you. I am still impressed by how successful my hair and makeup was :lol: The photographer sent some photos over last night and I am so pleased with them. I can't wait to get them all!!


----------



## dani_tinks

Aw sooooo beautiful. Congratulatons Mrs!! xxx


----------



## bumblebeexo

Congratulations! :D


----------



## pink23

Huge congrats xx


----------



## Strawberries

Congratulations Mrs K! You looked gorgeous :)


----------



## Mummy May

You looked beautiful! You don't look like I was expecting either lol love the snap chat! Everything looks amazing, sad to see you leave!xxx


----------



## JJsmom

Congrats!! You look amazing!!


----------



## foquita

aww you look absolutely stunning! huge congratulations mrs k :hugs:


----------

